# Strange question? Your time for shopping



## banb (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey guys!


Quick question to those interested in good nutrition:


Are there days where you simply don?t have the time to buy the ingredients for your healthy meal? Or do you sometimes have problems in deciding what meals to cook?
If that?s the case: What are you doing then?


Any comments appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Beast666 (Nov 8, 2014)

I go out to eat somewhere and order my meal special, to fit my required macros at the time. You can easily eat out AND eat what you need.


----------



## Inventive1 (Jan 17, 2015)

If you have the storage space, I would suggest buying larger amounts of food.  This reduces shopping time and usually saves money.  I frequently buy food that will not spoil in 5 to 25 pound bags.  Some items, such as flour, will be kept in the freezer to preserve freshness.  Other items, such as dried beans and cooked breakfast cereals, can be kept at room temperature.


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 17, 2015)

I keep standbys such as a giant bag of frozen broccoli and some big tubs of oats, brown rice and protein mix. I also always have at least one extra jar of almond butter, and try to keep a decent store of frozen meats in the freezer - steak, chicken, ground turkey, maybe some fish. And buy the rest on a regular basis as fresh as I can - sweet potatoes, fresh veggies, omega-3 whole eggs. I'll usually keep a couple cartons of egg whites - but if I'm totally stuck I will usually have enough of the back up stuff to nuke and use in a pinch.


----------

